# headphone amp/dac budget 70



## remixedcat (Feb 5, 2014)

I got some money in amazon with gift codes and I got 70 bucks worth and I want to get an amp/dac (must be in one box due to chaotic desk setup.)

I am currently using a realtek onboard. It's not driving my DT770 Pro 80's as much as I want. 

I want one that would be portable to use with my laptop as well as being a desktop one.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 5, 2014)

$70 you're killing me

it's probably going to be Fiio. Leckerton, iBasso and JDS Labs are all going to cost $100-$250.


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 5, 2014)

How are Fiios?
is at least a decent upgrade from realtek onboard? 

Not looking for the absolute best since this is just a portable to hold me over till later. 

I want to have both a portable one that's not too pricey for use with the laptop and a nice home one.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 5, 2014)

yeah it will be an upgrade. I guess Fiio is as good as it gets on a budget.


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 5, 2014)

arrrg scrapping this.... don't think the fiio would work. allready 3 red flags on head fi. (not good for 80Ohm, no support, not good reports for beyer owners)

I would prolly ONLY get  a fiio for the phone and that's it but I don't think I want to throw away 75 dollars for that. I've seen deals for the Aune T1 that have it as low as 125 on amazon 3rd party seller. Thing is I still need a portable one. 

I'll just wait a bit to see what mom will give me in 2 weeks for  the amped wirless router. my lil bro's gonna get her to buy it becuase he is sick of the isp provided crap router.


----------



## Kaynar (Feb 5, 2014)

Your best bet is the Fiio E7 at this price range. I bought this for my girlfriend for her laptop the sound quality is definately worth the price and it was doing OK driving my own Denon AH-D5000 which are quite demanding. My girlfriend paired this with some high end Klipsh X10 in-ear buds and the combination is very good. You will definately notice the difference from a simple onboard realtech chip and I dont think u can get better unless u spend for a HTR Microstreamer. The only weak thing about the Fiio E7 is that the are not really made for high end cans (ofc at this price) and they dont deliver the punch of a higher end dac\amp, however the quality compared to my Creative X-Fi Titanium HD is similar (but Fiio´s sound is very slightly like its coming out of a tube, while Creative has too high pitch on highs), but a normal HiFi amp has a noticeable difference from any of those.

If I were you I would either get a good PCI-E (the latest Creative without all the gimmicks will be fine at around 70-80 USD) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B1I0QYK/?tag=tec06d-20 Its essentially the same as the top end model without the microphone, EMI shield and extra controls. Or I would save money for a HTR microstreamer or similar.


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 5, 2014)

How many Ohms are those headphones?


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 5, 2014)

no sound cards.

the Xonar DG is the only sound card worth recommending because it can be tucked away, it has a better line out (can drive 32 ohm headphones well), Dolby Headphone and it only cost $30.

sound cards are already at a disadvantage because computers can be really noisy inside, computers use switching mode power supplies not linear which are noisy, sound cards only have so much power to work with, PCI card has size and weight restrictions, you have to deal with bad stock drivers (see the Unified drivers changelog).

external Headphone Amplifiers and D/A converters have no limitations.

Fostex/Denon headphones are easy to drive.

like I said a $250 budget will give you more options.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 5, 2014)

also a lot of portable amplifiers and D/A converters volume exist in the digital domain and pushing a button up or down just to change the volume would drive me crazy on a desktop 

Fiio E07K will be fine.


----------



## Kursah (Feb 5, 2014)

Well you could continue to us onboard audio and run an analogue cable from your audio out to a used FiiO E9. Plenty of power...pushes my headphones quite well, a couple of which are harder to drive than your DT770's. If you must have a dac/amp, as someone suggested an E07K might be what you're after, it'll do a decent job I'm sure...though I've never heard it.


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 5, 2014)

I got the E7 I shall see how it is. If it sucks I'm gonna return it. 

I shall see on Friday when it shows up!


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 6, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> I got the E7 I shall see how it is. If it sucks I'm gonna return it.
> 
> I shall see on Friday when it shows up!



I think you will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 6, 2014)

Cool. Can't wait!


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 7, 2014)

E7 is here and woah! sooo much better then onboard!!! I only have it at 35/100 and finally these DT770s are as loud as they should! Sounds so much better as well!!!!


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 8, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> E7 is here and woah! sooo much better then onboard!!! I only have it at 35/100 and finally these DT770s are as loud as they should! Sounds so much better as well!!!!



right on


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 8, 2014)

you might want to consider buying the Fiio E09K

when you dock it becomes a D/A converter (Fiio E07K) and Headphone Amplifier (Fiio E09K)


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 8, 2014)

Cool. But I think I'll get that Aune T1 later though.

I love how this E7 is so far though. Not bad for just under 80 bucks.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 8, 2014)

lol alright


----------



## Frederik S (Feb 9, 2014)

You are much better off getting a better pair of headphones than upgrading the DAC/Amp. The E07 is a very well designed unit despite its low price: http://nwavguy.blogspot.dk/2011/05/fiio-e9-headphone-amp.html

It has near zero output impedance, very low distortion, can drive most dynamic headphones. 

Just checkout the measurement summary on NwAvGuy's site.


----------



## Frederik S (Feb 9, 2014)

Here is the original article about the E7: http://nwavguy.blogspot.dk/2011/05/fiio-e7-usb-dac-amp.html


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 9, 2014)

I have already. Beyerdynamic DT770 pro 80


----------



## Frederik S (Feb 9, 2014)

And the E9 is contrary to what the price suggests and inferior design which performs worse than the E7. You made the perfect choice in under $70 DAC/amp I must say


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 9, 2014)

Wow. Thanks.


----------



## newconroer (Feb 9, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> arrrg scrapping this.... don't think the fiio would work. allready 3 red flags on head fi. (not good for 80Ohm, no support, not good reports for beyer owners)
> 
> I would prolly ONLY get  a fiio for the phone and that's it but I don't think I want to throw away 75 dollars for that. I've seen deals for the Aune T1 that have it as low as 125 on amazon 3rd party seller. Thing is I still need a portable one.
> 
> I'll just wait a bit to see what mom will give me in 2 weeks for  the amped wirless router. my lil bro's gonna get her to buy it becuase he is sick of the isp provided crap router.



You'd be looking for the E12 or E17 I believe. Both have the same amp capabilities as an E11 if I am correct - which will drive up to 300 ohms.
Or you could get a decent sound card with a built in amp.


----------



## valtopps (Feb 26, 2014)

I like the nuforce udac2 its a amp/dac, if your not looking to spend a lot of money they sell around $60-$80 used.


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 27, 2014)

I allready have my E7 but thanks.


----------

